# Wallet for front pocket carry?



## afultz075 (Sep 20, 2006)

All my life I have absolutely hated carrying anything in my back pants pocket, save a couple tissues or something like that, and I have always found wallets for the back pocket extremely noticeable when sitting down.

This has restricted me to money clips and the like seeing that most normal sized wallets can't be carried comfortably in the front pockets. This has never been a huge problem however because I only need to carry ID, a couple cards, and not a real large amount of money normally to get by. I've been using a leather money clip that has a small magnetic flap, an ID slot, and a credit card slot. My only gripes about this is that I worry that the magnetic clip will have a detrimental affect on the magnetic strip of my debit card, ID, and the like. As well as the fact that you money is exposed and the magnetic clip is not strong enough to hold a wad of cash more than 4 or so bills folded.

Anyone else here a front pocket carrier? I've been looking at the Victorinox Nico which is designed for front pocket carry, but i'm open to just about anything.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 20, 2006)

I mostly carry things in my front pocket as well. I use a small business card carrier with an id window and a very thin and strong Titanium money clip. The Ti clip has not deformed no matter what I have put in it.

Unforgiven


----------



## Chris201W (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm with you as far as carrying a wallet in the back pocket. I don't have any problem carrying a trifold leather wallet in my front pocket, though, so I guess I can't be of much help to you.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 20, 2006)

I had this made up by our own Matt Geisel of "Art of the Hide"
http://edcforums.com/index.php?topic=3986.0

Fulfills my front pocket needs to a "T".

Cliff


----------



## AshA4 (Sep 20, 2006)

I too am a front pocket kinda guy. I use to carry one of these http://www.voyagergear.com/nafrpomocl1.html before I got my spec ops jr. and I carry that in my front pocket.

For me it was the perfect solution between a money clip and a wallet.

Good luck!


----------



## mspeterson (Sep 20, 2006)

check out the "mission wallet" @ www.bladeart.com


cliff, that just may be the coolest wallet type thing/pocket organizer i've ever seen.... now how 'bout electric blue frogskin.....thanks for sharing!


----------



## drizzle (Sep 20, 2006)

Chris201W said:


> I'm with you as far as carrying a wallet in the back pocket. I don't have any problem carrying a trifold leather wallet in my front pocket, though, so I guess I can't be of much help to you.


Ditto here. It neatly carries the cards and cash and folds up small enough to fit easily. YMMV


----------



## jymkym_1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have been using this http://www.storus.com/smartmoneyclip_g.html
since xmas and it works great, comes in different finishes also....


----------



## kitelights (Sep 21, 2006)

Check out all-ett.com and search in this forum for a thin wallet thread.

I hadn't carried a wallet for over 20 years, b/c like you, I couldn't stand the bulk and buldge in my pocket. I've got a JR and love it. I sometimes touch my rear pocket just to make sure that it's still there.


----------



## l1s125 (Sep 21, 2006)

Check out the Slimmy, it's pretty minimal.

I've been using one for about 6 months and I love it.

Official site

Amazon site with a couple other choices


----------



## Raven (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been carrying my wallet in my left front pants pocket my entire adult life.

It's a no brainer, as far as I'm concerned


----------



## tiktok 22 (Sep 22, 2006)

worth a look:
http://www.frontpocketwallet.com/


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 22, 2006)

Right front pocket for me ... with all the problems the OP mentioned.
Thanx for the suggestions, guys!
bernie


----------



## guyg (Sep 23, 2006)

I've always carried my money separate from my wallet.If you lose one, you dont lose the other. I'm using a nylon trifold found at Walmart and a money clip in the other pocket. I also dont have alot of other things in my front pockets. Small change and house keys in the money pocket and nothing with my wallet.Knife clipped to the pocket and car keys on a belt loop.


----------



## Biker Bear (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow... so cool to find other people who think sitting on one's wallet is a daft idea! I have to wonder how many men (especially the ones with thick wallets crammed full of stuff) suffer back problems from sitting with their spine out of alignment because of the dratted wallet!

I have a trifold leather wallet I carry in my front right pocket; it's got a chain to a leather loop that goes around my belt. Works great for me!


----------



## Wega (Sep 23, 2006)

I am happy with my JR from all-ett.com
I tried severel other "slim" wallets. They all failed for several reasons. After one year, the JR is still like new and I would (will) definately buy another one.
Before buying the all-ett I bought a front pocket wallet which was shaped to fit exactly in the front pocket of a typical jeans. Nice shape, but it was made of relatively thick leather. It´s in my drawer now and will never see sunlight again......
Imho the wallets from all-ett are the thinnest you can get.
(No, I did not get paid for writing this


----------



## Kryosphinx (Sep 23, 2006)

I went the cheap route and made my own duct tape wallet. I have yet to find a wallet smaller than mine. For comparison, it's just a tad wider, a tad shorter, and a bit thinner (fully loaded) than a Moto Razr.


----------



## rifle59 (Sep 23, 2006)

Deep Pocket wallet from Sharper Image


----------



## felder (Sep 25, 2006)

Have you looked at this wallet yet?

http://www.all-ett.com/special.html


----------



## rfwjr (Sep 27, 2006)

I abandoned the back pocket wallet about 25 years ago and never went back.


----------



## greenlight (Sep 27, 2006)

I just go to Ross or Marshall's and look thru the wallet selection (Men's gifts) for a wallet with a removable driver's license holder. The holder is usually leather, too, with 2 windows, big enough to carry about 5 cards and some cash. Then you can give away the nice wallet part to your friend, or regift it during xmas.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Sep 28, 2006)

A lot of these wallets look like if they were to be dropped on the floor the contents would scatter. 

I may have to order on of those ALL-ETT Jr.s though. 

Another problem with the black leather bifolds that I normally carry is that they stain my cards black.


----------



## ks_physicist (Sep 30, 2006)

There was a leather-items booth at our State Fair last year, and one of the items was a nicely made front pocket wallet with built-in money clip. It has two slots on the outside for credit cards, an internal pocket that can fairly securely hold other cards, and a clear ID window on the side opposite the leather-covered spring-steel money clip.

It's been the handiest wallet I have ever had.

Jim


----------



## NutSAK (Sep 30, 2006)

I use this one in my front pocket--the Dopp "Front Pocket Getaway". It's the perfect size to clip a fisher bullet pen too also! It's a great wallet.

http://www.beltoutlet.com/dopfronpocge.html


----------



## afultz075 (Sep 30, 2006)

I went ahead and bought the Victorinox Nico and just got it the other day. It's a very comfortable carry and the leather is high quality. Here's a pic along with some other EDC-ables for size comparison.


----------



## Mikeg23 (Mar 4, 2007)

Well after all this time I finally got sick of my leather bi-fold and ordered an ALL-ETT billfold. 

I've just had it two days now and didn't get rid of anything I simply transplanted stuff from one wallet to the other and what they say on the website is true my ALL-ETT is thinner full then my old wallet is empty. I really am much more comfortable now.

It's going to take some getting used to though, when I pull the wallet out of my pocket is so tall that it's kind off awkward to access the money compartment. I may start carrying some cash in a front pocket to remedy this or I may still order an ALL-Ett junior like I originally planned. The junior will hold all my stuff, but it will be less organized and a hair thicker.

Anyway thanks for pointing this company out.



Mikeg23 said:


> A lot of these wallets look like if they were to be dropped on the floor the contents would scatter.
> 
> I may have to order on of those ALL-ETT Jr.s though.
> 
> Another problem with the black leather bifolds that I normally carry is that they stain my cards black.


----------



## supes (Mar 5, 2007)

l1s125 said:


> Check out the Slimmy, it's pretty minimal.
> 
> I've been using one for about 6 months and I love it.
> 
> ...



I had a similar pain in the butt situation but instead I wanted to carry my folder in my back pocket so I switched and used the same Slimmy as l1s125. Had it for a couple of months, so far as good. 

I like that Victorinox though, leather looks good.


----------



## beautifully-stupid (Mar 5, 2007)

TUMI Modernist

Purchased mine at ROSS for 5 dollars. 

Two credit card slots... a middle slot for for folded bills and an ID window... purrrrrfect. 

Plus it's tumi


----------

